# الحياة ما هى إلا اوراق



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2008)

الحياة ما هى إلا اوراق 


:*:- ورقة الصدق -:*:- 


كم هي جميله تلك الورقه 
التي يفتقرها البعض 
والبعض الآخر يتمناها 
الصدق في المشاعر 
الصدق في الحب 
الصدق في الحزن 
الصدق في الفرح 
الصدق في القول 
الصدق في العمل 
اتمنى ان تنتشر هذه الورقه الصادقه 
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع 
وتعيد للأشياء لونها البراق 


-:*:- ورقة الوفاء -:*:- 

شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء 
ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..ان نعيش هذه الكلمه 
بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا 
بكل ما نملك 
ستصبح احلى واعذب 
كم هو جميل ان اشعر بوفاء صديق لي 
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها 


-:*:- ورقة ألامل -:*:- 


ترى عندما نبني جسر الامل..على نهر اليأس 
هل يختفي الحزن 
بالطبع نعم 
فهناك اشخاص هم الامل بذاته 
ولكن.. اين هم؟ 
هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها 
ام اعجبت بهم وقررت ان تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنايتها 
لكن صوت يهمس في اذني بإستمرار اكاد اسمعه يقول 
ظلام الليل لن يطول 
وانصت في كل صباح 
طيف في الارجاء يقول 
كلما زارنا طيف حب لا ينام 
هزنا زادنا املاً لا يخشى الأيام 


-:*:- ورقة الكبرياء -:*:- 

احب هذة الصفه 
وتجذبني الى مالكها بكل معنى الكلمه 
ويجذبني اكثر.. لحظة خروج عن هذا الكبرياء 
لتعبيرصادق عن ما يسكن القلب 
بتصرف رائع او بقول جميل او بدمع صادق 
وكم يعجبني الشموخ لكن ليس الى حد التعالي 


-:*:- ورقة اليأس -:*:- 


هذه ايضاً لمسه شفافه 
رغم انها غير محبوبه 
ولكن هي موجه تمر بها القلوب 
والجميل فيها انها متواضعه 
فبرغم انها تحتل القلب في بعض الاوقات 
الا انها تنحني امام ضيف القلب المحبوب الأمل 
وترحل في الحال من غير مبررات 


-:*:- ورقة التواضع -:*:- 

يالِجمال هذه الكلمه وعذوبتها 
اشعر بنور بريقها في سماء التكبر القاتمه 
كم كنت اخاف منظر تلك السماء 
اما الآن بعد احتلال هذه النجمه الساطعه منتصف السماء 
اشعر بإنتشار كل ماهو جميل ورائع 
فيما تحت هذه السماء 

-:*:- ورقة التعاون -:*:- 


بالتعاون بالمحبه ..يصبح الناس احبه 
عندما انظر حولي وافتش 
عن التعاون والمحبه 
وما زالت عيني تبحث عنه 
ولم تجد 
ولكن.ساواصل البحث 
عل عيني تنعم بذلك المشهد المندثر 


-:*:- ورقة الايمان -:*:- 

واساس كل الاوراق 
وهي طاعة الله بإخلاص والعمل بما اوصانا به 
حتى نتوفق بالحياة ونرضى ربنا واهلنا
ولنعين اصدقائنا للخير ونحذرهم من الشر وطريقه 
فهل نعيش بحرية وسعادة وثقة​


----------



## fredyyy (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة ما هى إلا اوراق*

*:*:- ورقة الصدق -:*:- ورقة الوفاء-:*:- ورقة ألامل -:*:- *

*شكراً لك يارب فلقد :*

*صدقت .....*

*يوحنا 11 : 25 قَالَ هَذَا وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لَكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لِأُوقِظَهُ*

*فَوَفَيَتَ .....*

*يوحنا 11 : 43 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً*
*44 فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ *

*وأعطيتنا الأمل ...... *

*مرقس 10 : 27 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-:*:- ورقة الكبرياء -:*:- *

*وحذرتنا من الكبرياء *

*أمثالٌ 16 : 18 قَبْلَ الْكَسْرِ الْكِبْرِيَاءُ وَقَبْلَ السُّقُوطِ تَشَامُخُ الرُّوحِ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-:*:- ورقة اليأس -:*:- *

*وشجعتنا في اليأس *

*تيموثاوس الثانية 1 : 7 لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالنُّصْحِ. **ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-:*:- ورقة التواضع -:*:- *

*وعلمتنا التواضع *

*يوحنا 13 : 14 فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-:*:- ورقة التعاون -:*:- *

*ودعوتنا للتعاون *

*يوحنا الأولى 3 : 18 يَا أَوْلاَدِي، لاَ نُحِبَّ بِالْكَلاَمِ وَلاَ بِاللِّسَانِ، بَلْ بِالْعَمَلِ وَالْحَقِّ*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*-:*:- ورقة الايمان -:*:- *

*وعرفتنا قيمة الإيمان *

*العبرانيين 11 : 33 الَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ قَهَرُوا مَمَالِكَ، صَنَعُوا بِرّاً، نَالُوا مَوَاعِيدَ، سَدُّوا أَفْوَاهَ أُسُودٍ، *


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحياة ما هى إلا اوراق*



fredyyy قال:


> *:*:- ورقة الصدق -:*:- ورقة الوفاء-:*:- ورقة ألامل -:*:- *
> 
> *شكراً لك يارب فلقد :*
> 
> ...





شكراااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 مارس 2008)

*اوراق اهتز لها قلبى*

ورقة الصدق
كم هي جميلة تلك الورقة
التي يفتقرها البعض ، والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر... الصدق في الحب
الصدق في الحزن ... الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في القول ... الصدق في العمل
أتمنى أن تنتشر هذه الورقة الصادقة
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع ... وتعيد للأشياء لونها البراق




ورقة الوفاء
شئ رائع أن نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
ولكن...الأروع من ذلك..أن نعيش هذه الكلمة
بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا بكل ما نملك ... ستصبح أحلى وأعذب
كم هو جميل أن أشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها




ورقة الأمل
ترى عندما نبني جسر الأمل..على نهر اليأس
هل يختفي الحزن ... بالطبع نعم
فهناك أشخاص هم الأمل بذاته
ولكن.. أين هم؟
هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها 
أم أعجبت بهم وقررت أن تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنياتها
لكن صوت يهمس في أذني باستمرار أكاد أسمعه يقول
ظلام الليل لن يطول ... وأنصت في كل صباح
طيف في الأرجاء يقول ... كلما زارنا طيف حب لا ينام
هزنا زادنا أملاً لا يخشى الأيام




ورقة الحنين
ما أعظم هذه الورقة ... شفافة كالماء العذب الصافي
معناها صدق الحب ... يندر تداول هذه الورقة بين البعض
والبعض الآخر يغرق في حناياها ... كم هي رائعة دمعة سببها الحنين
لأي شيء يستحق هذا الشعور النابع من صميم القلب




ورقة الكبرياء
أحب هذه الصفة ... وتجذبني إلى مالكها بكل معنى الكلمة
ويجذبني أكثر.. لحظة خروجه عن هذا الكبرياء
لتعبير صادق عن ما يسكن القلب
بتصرف رائع أو بقول جميل أو بدمع صادق
وكم يعجبني الشموخ لكن ليس إلى حد التعالي




ورقة اليأس
هذه أيضاً لمسة شفافة... رغم إنها غير محبوبة
ولكن هي موجة تمر بها القلوب ... والجميل فيها أنها متواضعة
فبرغم إنها تحتل القلب في بعض الأوقات
إلا إنها تنحني أمام ضيف القلب المحبوب الأمل
وترحل في الحال من غير مبررات


----------



## ارووجة (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اوراق اهتز لها قلبى*

كلمات جميلة ومؤثرة
ميرسي عالموضوع عيوني
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## وليم تل (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اوراق اهتز لها قلبى*

قلم مبدع واحساس مرهف
انة حقا قلم
نيفين ثروت
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اوراق اهتز لها قلبى*

كلمات من اروع ما قرات تسلم ايدك يا فينا بجد
انتي راءعه وكل كلمات لها معني مرهف تذوب فيه الروح
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

*○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○


.. ورقة الصدق 


كم هي جميلة تلك الورقة
التي يفتقرها البعض ، والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر..الصدق في الحب
الصدق في الحزن ...الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في القول ... الصدق في العمل
أتمنى أن تنتشر هذه الورقة الصادقة
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع ... وتعيد للأشياء لونها البراق


.. ورقة الوفاء ..

شئ رائع أن نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا بكل ما نملك ... ستصبح أحلى وأعذب
كم هو جميل أن أشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها

.. ورقة الأمل ..



ترى عندما نبني جسر الأمل..على نهر اليأس
هل يختفي الحزن ... بالطبع نعم
فهناك أشخاص هم الأمل بذاته
ولكن.. أين هم؟
هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها 
أم أعجبت بهم وقررت أن تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنياتها
لكن صوت يهمس في أذني باستمرار اكاد أسمعه يقول
ظلام الليل لن يطول ... وأنصت في كل صباح
طيف في الأرجاء يقول ... كلما زارنا طيف حب لا ينام
هزنا زادنا أملاً لا يخشى الأيام


.. ورقة الحنين ..



ما أعظم هذه الورقة ... شفافة كالماء العذب الصافي
معناها صدق الحب ... يندر تداول هذه الورقة بين البعض
والبعض الآخر يغرق في حناياها ... كم هي رائعة دمعة سببها الحنين
لأي شيء يستحق هذا الشعور النابع من صميم القلب


.. ورقة الكبرياء ..

أحب هذه الصفة ...
وتجذبني إلى مالكها بكل معنى الكلمة
ويجذبني أكثر.. لحظة خروجه عن هذا الكبرياء
لتعبير صادق عن ما يسكن القلب
بتصرف رائع أو بقول جميل أو بدمع صادق
وكم يعجبني الشموخ لكن ليس إلى حد التعالي


.. ورقة اليأس ..


هذه أيضاً لمسة شفافة... رغم إنها غير محبوبة
ولكن هي موجة تمر بها القلوب ... والجميل فيها أنها متواضعة
فبرغم إنها تحتل القلب في بعض الأوقات
إلا إنها تنحني أمام ضيف القلب المحبوب الأمل
وترحل في الحال من غير مبررات

مما تصفحت​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

ورقة الوفاء ..

شئ رائع أن نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا بكل ما نملك ... ستصبح أحلى وأعذب
كم هو جميل أن أشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها
*رااااااائع يا امجد ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



dona nabil قال:


> ورقة الوفاء ..
> 
> شئ رائع أن نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
> بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا بكل ما نملك ... ستصبح أحلى وأعذب
> ...



شكرا لمرورك
يا دونة

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

شكرا امجد
على الاوراق الجميلة
واجملها ورقة الامل 
حيث يكون لنا رجاء مع رب المجد
كما اننا بلا امل جسد بلا روح
ودمت بود​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

شكرا يا  وليم لمرورك

و مشاركتك 

سلام الرب معك
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

شكرا ليك يا امجد على الموضوع الجميل 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

وفى انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

شكرا يا فادي

و شكرا علي مرورك  و كلامك  الرائع

رفعت معنوياتي

شكرا
سلام الرب معك​


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



> .. ورقة الوفاء ..
> 
> شئ رائع أن نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
> بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا بكل ما نملك ... ستصبح أحلى وأعذب
> ...



جميل جدااااااااااااااااا يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

*.. ورقة الصدق 


كم هي جميلة تلك الورقة
التي يفتقرها البعض ، والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر..الصدق في الحب
الصدق في الحزن ...الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في القول ... الصدق في العمل
أتمنى أن تنتشر هذه الورقة الصادقة
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع ... وتعيد للأشياء لونها البراق*

*جميل اوى يا امجد*


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



candy shop قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااااااا يا امجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرا كاندي  لمرورك  

سلام الرب معك​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

​


keky قال:


> *.. ورقة الصدق
> 
> 
> كم هي جميلة تلك الورقة
> ...



شكرا كيكي

اتكنى ان تكوني عرفتي معنى الصداقة

سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*




> .. ورقة الحنين ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جمييييييييييييلة اوى دى بجد يا امجد 

شكرا عالموضوع الرائع​


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



marmar_maroo قال:


> جمييييييييييييلة اوى دى بجد يا امجد
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع الرائع​



شكرا  يا  اجمل و احلى  مشرفة  

شكرا لتشجيعك الدائم لي

الرب يبارك خدمتك
سلام الرب معك​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*

.. ورقة الصدق 


كم هي جميلة تلك الورقة
التي يفتقرها البعض ، والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر..الصدق في الحب
الصدق في الحزن ...الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في القول ... الصدق في العمل
أتمنى أن تنتشر هذه الورقة الصادقة
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع ... وتعيد للأشياء لونها 

*ورقة جميلة جدا

تسلم ايدك يا امجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## amjad-ri (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> .. ورقة الصدق
> 
> 
> كم هي جميلة تلك الورقة
> ...




شكرا لمرورك  و تعب  مشاركتك

god bless you​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



> .. ورقة الأمل ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اجمل ورقه ممكن اعيش بيها لان
ليس في المسيحيه يأس
ومدام يوجد أمل ورجاء في شخص الفادي
لا يوجد يأس في حياتي
وميرسي يا امجد علي موضوع الجميل
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ○.*.♥.*.○ اوراق اهــتز لــهــا قلبيــــ ○.*.♥.*.○*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> اجمل ورقه ممكن اعيش بيها لان
> ليس في المسيحيه يأس
> ومدام يوجد أمل ورجاء في شخص الفادي
> لا يوجد يأس في حياتي
> ...



شكرا  نيفين على كلامك الرائع

god bless you​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

*اوراق الحياة*

ورقــة  الـصـدق

كم هي جميله تلك الورقه
التي يفتقرها  البعض
والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر
الصدق  في الحب
الصدق في الحزن
الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في  القول
الصدق في العمل
اتمنى ان تنتشر هذه الورقه  الصادقه
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع
وتعيد للأشياء لونها  البراق

ورقــة الوفاء 

شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على  كلمة الوفاء
ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..ان نعيش هذه الكلمه
بكل  جوارحنا... بقلوبنا
بكل ما نملك
ستصبح احلى واعذب
كم  هو جميل ان اشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا  ومافيها


ورقــة الأمل 

ترى عندما نبني جسر  الامل..على نهر اليأس
هل يختفي الحزن
بالطبع  نعم
فهناك اشخاص هم الامل بذاته
ولكن.. اين هم؟
هل  طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها
ام اعجبت بهم وقررت ان تحتفظ بهم بين  مقتنايتها
لكن صوت يهمس في اذني بإستمرار اكاد اسمعه يقول
ظلام  الليل لن يطول
وانصت في كل صباح
طيف في الارجاء  يقول
كلما زارنا طيف حب لا ينام
هزنا زادنا املاً لا يخشى  الأيام

ورقــة حنين 

ما اعظم هذه  الورقه
شفافه كالماء العذب الصافي
معناها 'صدق  الحب
يندر تداول هذه الورقه بين البعض
والبعض الآخريغرق في  حناياها
كم هي رائعه دمعه سببها الحنين
لأي شئ يستحق هذا  الشعور النابع من صميم القلب
لا امتلك الكلمات التى تعبر عن هذه  الورقه


ورقــة الكبرياء 


وتجذبني الى مالكها  بكل معنى الكلمه
ويجذبني اكثر.. لحظة خروج عن هذا  الكبرياء
لتعبيرصادق عن ما يسكن القلب
بتصرف رائع او بقول جميل  او بدمع صادق
وكم يعجبني الشموخ لكن ليس الى حد  التعالي


ورقــة اليأس 


هذه ايضاً لمسه  شفافه
رغم انها غير محبوبه
ولكن هي موجه تمر بها  القلوب
والجميل فيها انها متواضعه
فبرغم انها تحتل القلب في  بعض الاوقات
الا انها تنحني امام ضيف القلب المحبوب  الأمل
وترحل في الحال من غير مبررات
ورقــة التواضع  

يا لِجمال هذه الكلمه وعذوبتها
اشعر بنور بريقها في سماء  التكبر القاتمه
كم كنت اخاف منظر تلك السماء
اما الآن بعد  احتلال هذه النجمه الساطعه منتصف السماء
اشعر بإنتشار كل ماهو جميل  ورائع
فيما تحت هذه السماء

ورقــة التعاون  

بالتعاون بالمحبه ..يصبح الناس احبه
عندما انظر حولي  وافتش
عن التعاون والمحبه
وما زالت عيني تبحث  عنه
ولم تجد
ولكن.ساواصل البحث
عل عيني تنعم بذلك  المشهد المندثر

ورقــة حـلم 

لمسه  ساحره
تجعل الحياه احلى
و تبعث في القلب  السرور
وترسم طيف ذهبي رائع
لكن الاجمل من هذا  كله
ان تتحقق هذه الاحلام
وتصبح خطوطنا المتشابكه التي  كنا


نخطها عندما كنا صغاراًحقيقه
ولكن هناك شئ مهم  جداً
يجب الا ينساه الحالمون وهو
'احلم بالنجوم العاليه ولكن  لا تنس ان قدميك على الارض '
جميلةَ هذه الاوراق
وستصبح أجمل  عندما نعيشها مع من نحب
ونشعر بها فيما حولنا وأن تداعب أوتار  قلوبنا
--------------------
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



> ورقــة حـلم
> 
> لمسه ساحره
> تجعل الحياه احلى
> ...


 
جميل قوي يا كيرو موضوعك
كل الاوراق جميله 
بس عجبتني الورقه دي كتير
ميرسي كتير ليك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



> ورقــة التعاون





> بالتعاون بالمحبه ..يصبح الناس احبه
> عندما انظر حولي وافتش
> عن التعاون والمحبه
> وما زالت عيني تبحث عنه
> ...


*ميرسى لموضوعك الرائع يا كيرو*

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*


----------



## SALVATION (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



ورقــة الأمل 

ترى عندما نبني جسر الامل..على نهر اليأس
هل يختفي الحزن
بالطبع نعم
فهناك اشخاص هم الامل بذاته
ولكن.. اين هم؟
هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها
ام اعجبت بهم وقررت ان تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنايتها


> لكن صوت يهمس في اذني بإستمرار اكاد اسمعه يقول
> ظلام الليل لن يطول
> وانصت في كل صباح
> طيف في الارجاء يقول
> ...


 
روعة يا مان بجد كلمات موضوعك
تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> جميل قوي يا كيرو موضوعك
> كل الاوراق جميله
> بس عجبتني الورقه دي كتير
> ميرسي كتير ليك
> يسوع يرعاك​



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا نيفين 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



come with me قال:


> *ميرسى لموضوعك الرائع يا كيرو*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​[/center]



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا جوجو

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



happy angel قال:


>




ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا هابى 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



> فهناك اشخاص هم الامل بذاته
> ولكن.. اين هم؟
> هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها
> ام اعجبت بهم وقررت ان تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنايتها
> ...




جميل اؤى الموضوع ده بجد جميل جدا يا معلم


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرنى فى صلواتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> ورقــة الأمل
> 
> ترى عندما نبني جسر الامل..على نهر اليأس
> هل يختفي الحزن
> ...




ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا تونى 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل اؤى الموضوع ده بجد جميل جدا يا معلم
> 
> 
> ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> ...



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا مينا  

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*

كوكو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*

*أوراق جميله جدااا

شكرا ليك كوكو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



كليمو قال:


> كوكو
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا كليمو

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



mikel coco قال:


> *أوراق جميله جدااا
> 
> شكرا ليك كوكو
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


 ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا مايكل

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*

*
ورقــة حـلم 

لمسه ساحره
تجعل الحياه احلى
و تبعث في القلب السرور
وترسم طيف ذهبي رائع
لكن الاجمل من هذا كله
ان تتحقق هذه الاحلام
وتصبح خطوطنا المتشابكه التي كنا


نخطها عندما كنا صغاراًحقيقه
ولكن هناك شئ مهم جداً
يجب الا ينساه الحالمون وهو
'احلم بالنجوم العاليه ولكن لا تنس ان قدميك على الارض '
جميلةَ هذه الاوراق
وستصبح أجمل عندما نعيشها مع من نحب
ونشعر بها فيما حولنا وأن تداعب أوتار قلوبنا
--------------------
جميل جدا كوكو *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا رنا

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*

شكرا كوكومان
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## gorg_star (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*


ورقــة الوفاء 

شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..ان نعيش هذه الكلمه
بكل جوارحنا... بقلوبنا
بكل ما نملك
ستصبح احلى واعذب
كم هو جميل ان اشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها

موضوع جميل شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​




ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا وليم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



gorg_star قال:


> ورقــة الوفاء
> 
> شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
> ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..ان نعيش هذه الكلمه
> ...




ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا جورج

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*



kokoman قال:


> ورقــة حنين
> 
> ما اعظم هذه  الورقه
> شفافه كالماء العذب الصافي
> ...


الورق كله جميل جدا
بس الورقة دى عجبتنى قوى
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة*

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا ايرينى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merna lovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*اوراق الحياة........................*

أوراق الحياة 
ورقــة الـصـدق 

كم هي جميله تلك الورقه
التي يفتقرها البعض
والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر
الصدق في الحب
الصدق في الحزن
الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في القول
الصدق في العمل
اتمنى ان تنتشر هذه الورقه الصادقه
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع
وتعيد للأشياء لونها البراق

ورقــة الوفاء 

شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..ان نعيش هذه الكلمه
بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا
بكل ما نملك
ستصبح احلى واعذب
كم هو جميل ان اشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها


ورقــة الأمل 

ترى عندما نبني جسر الامل..على نهر اليأس
هل يختفي الحزن
بالطبع نعم
فهناك اشخاص هم الامل بذاته
ولكن.. اين هم؟
هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها
ام اعجبت بهم وقررت ان تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنايتها
لكن صوت يهمس في اذني بإستمرار اكاد اسمعه يقول
ظلام الليل لن يطول
وانصت في كل صباح
طيف في الارجاء يقول
كلما زارنا طيف حب لا ينام
هزنا زادنا املاً لا يخشى الأيام ورقه حنين
ما اعظم هذه الورقه
شفافه كالماء العذب الصافي
معناها 'صدق الحب
يندر تداول هذه الورقه بين البعض
والبعض الآخريغرق في حناياها
كم هي رائعه دمعه سببها الحنين
لأي شئ يستحق هذا الشعور النابع من صميم القلب
لا امتلك الكلمات التى تعبر عن هذه الورقه


ورقــة الكبرياء 


وتجذبني الى مالكها بكل معنى الكلمه
ويجذبني اكثر.. لحظة خروج عن هذا الكبرياء
لتعبيرصادق عن ما يسكن القلب
بتصرف رائع او بقول جميل او بدمع صادق
وكم يعجبني الشموخ لكن ليس الى حد التعالي
ورقــة اليأس 


هذه ايضاً لمسه شفافه
رغم انها غير محبوبه
ولكن هي موجه تمر بها القلوب
والجميل فيها انها متواضعه
فبرغم انها تحتل القلب في بعض الاوقات
الا انها تنحني امام ضيف القلب المحبوب الأمل
وترحل في الحال من غير مبررات
ورقــة التواضع 

يا لِجمال هذه الكلمه وعذوبتها
اشعر بنور بريقها في سماء التكبر القاتمه
كم كنت اخاف منظر تلك السماء
اما الآن بعد احتلال هذه النجمه الساطعه منتصف السماء
اشعر بإنتشار كل ماهو جميل ورائع
فيما تحت هذه السماء

ورقــة التعاون 

بالتعاون بالمحبه ..يصبح الناس احبه
عندما انظر حولي وافتش
عن التعاون والمحبه
وما زالت عيني تبحث عنه
ولم تجد
ولكن.ساواصل البحث
عل عيني تنعم بذلك المشهد المندثرورقــة حـلم 

لمسه ساحره
تجعل الحياه احلى
و تبعث في القلب السرور
وترسم طيف ذهبي رائع
لكن الاجمل من هذا كله
ان تتحقق هذه الاحلام
وتصبح خطوطنا المتشابكه التي كنا


نخطها عندما كنا صغاراًحقيقه
ولكن هناك شئ مهم جداً
يجب الا ينساه الحالمون وهو
'احلم بالنجوم العاليه ولكن لا تنس ان قدميك على الارض '
جميلةَ هذه الاوراق
وستصبح أجمل عندما نعيشها مع من نحب
ونشعر بها فيما حولنا وأن تداعب أوتار قلوبنا
------------ --------منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*

*شكرا عالموضوع يا قمر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع يا قمر
> الرب يباركك​*


  ميرسى على مرورك يا قمر


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*

شكرا ميرنا
على الاوراق الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*

*موضوع رائع جدااا

شكرا ليكي ميرنا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*



جميل جداااا يا merna

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ميرنا
> على الاوراق الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى كتييييييييييير لمرورك


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا
> 
> شكرا ليكي ميرنا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير لمرورك


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: اوراق الحياة........................*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا merna
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...


ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير لمرورك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*اوراق حياتك*

*أوراق الحياة 

ورقــة الـصـدق 

كم هي جميله تلك الورقه
التي يفتقرها البعض
والبعض الآخر يتمناها
الصدق في المشاعر
الصدق في الحب
الصدق في الحزن
الصدق في الفرح
الصدق في القول
الصدق في العمل
اتمنى ان تنتشر هذه الورقه الصادقه
و تنير العالم بنورها الساطع
وتعيد للأشياء لونها البراق

ورقــة الوفاء 

شئ رائع ان نعتاد في قولنا على كلمة الوفاء
ولكن...الاروع من ذلك..ان نعيش هذه الكلمه
بكل جوارحنا.. بقلوبنا
بكل ما نملك
ستصبح احلى واعذب
كم هو جميل ان اشعر بوفاء صديق لي
عندها... سأمتلك الدنيا ومافيها


ورقــة الأمل 

ترى عندما نبني جسر الامل..على نهر اليأس
هل يختفي الحزن
بالطبع نعم
فهناك اشخاص هم الامل بذاته
ولكن.. اين هم؟
هل طوتهم الدنيا بين صحافها
ام اعجبت بهم وقررت ان تحتفظ بهم بين مقتنايتها
لكن صوت يهمس في اذني بإستمرار اكاد اسمعه يقول
ظلام الليل لن يطول
وانصت في كل صباح
طيف في الارجاء يقول
كلما زارنا طيف حب لا ينام
هزنا زادنا املاً لا يخشى الأيام

ورقــة حنين 

ما اعظم هذه الورقه
شفافه كالماء العذب الصافي
معناها 'صدق الحب
يندر تداول هذه الورقه بين البعض
والبعض الآخريغرق في حناياها
كم هي رائعه دمعه سببها الحنين
لأي شئ يستحق هذا الشعور النابع من صميم القلب
لا امتلك الكلمات التى تعبر عن هذه الورقه


ورقــة الكبرياء 


وتجذبني الى مالكها بكل معنى الكلمه
ويجذبني اكثر.. لحظة خروج عن هذا الكبرياء
لتعبيرصادق عن ما يسكن القلب
بتصرف رائع او بقول جميل او بدمع صادق
وكم يعجبني الشموخ لكن ليس الى حد التعالي


ورقــة اليأس 


هذه ايضاً لمسه شفافه
رغم انها غير محبوبه
ولكن هي موجه تمر بها القلوب
والجميل فيها انها متواضعه
فبرغم انها تحتل القلب في بعض الاوقات
الا انها تنحني امام ضيف القلب المحبوب الأمل
وترحل في الحال من غير مبررات
ورقــة التواضع 

يا لِجمال هذه الكلمه وعذوبتها
اشعر بنور بريقها في سماء التكبر القاتمه
كم كنت اخاف منظر تلك السماء
اما الآن بعد احتلال هذه النجمه الساطعه منتصف السماء
اشعر بإنتشار كل ماهو جميل ورائع
فيما تحت هذه السماء

ورقــة التعاون 

بالتعاون بالمحبه ..يصبح الناس احبه
عندما انظر حولي وافتش
عن التعاون والمحبه
وما زالت عيني تبحث عنه
ولم تجد
ولكن.ساواصل البحث
عل عيني تنعم بذلك المشهد المندثر

ورقــة حـلم 

لمسه ساحره
تجعل الحياه احلى
و تبعث في القلب السرور
وترسم طيف ذهبي رائع
لكن الاجمل من هذا كله
ان تتحقق هذه الاحلام
وتصبح خطوطنا المتشابكه التي كنا


نخطها عندما كنا صغاراًحقيقه
ولكن هناك شئ مهم جداً
يجب الا ينساه الحالمون وهو
'احلم بالنجوم العاليه ولكن لا تنس ان قدميك على الارض '
جميلةَ هذه الاوراق
وستصبح أجمل عندما نعيشها مع من نحب
ونشعر بها فيما حولنا وأن تداعب أوتار قلوبنا​*
منقول


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

موضوع راااااااااائع يا روكا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى ياروكا


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

*اوراق جميلة يا روكا*
*ميرسى ليكى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا روكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا روكا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*مرسيه لمرورك العطر يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



ميمو ايمو قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى ياروكا



*مرسيه لمرورك يا فندم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



come with me قال:


> *اوراق جميلة يا روكا*
> *ميرسى ليكى*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​



*مرسيه لمرورك يا جو
اسعدتني بمشاركتك
ربنا يبارك مجهودك:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا روكا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*مرسيه ليك كليمو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

شكرا روكا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا روكا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


*
مرسيه لتواجدك 
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

*شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل 
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يباركك*​



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك يا قمر​*


----------



## monygirl (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

*كلماتك جميلة ياروكا ولها معانى رقيقة *
*ثانكس ليكى*​


----------



## lovely dove (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



> ورقــة حنين
> 
> ما اعظم هذه الورقه
> شفافه كالماء العذب الصافي
> ...



موضوعك حلو قوووووووي ياروكا 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



monygirl قال:


> *كلماتك جميلة ياروكا ولها معانى رقيقة *
> *ثانكس ليكى*​



*مرسيه لمرورك وردك الجميل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك حلو قوووووووي ياروكا
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك



*مرسيه ليكي يا بوبتي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

*موضوع جميل اوى يا روكا
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يا روكا
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



happy angel قال:


>



*مرسيه ليكي مامتي 
نورتيني وشرفتني
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

*ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الجميل عن جد
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع الجميل عن جد
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


*
مرسيه ليكي سيمون لمرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## muheb (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*

موضوع جميل شكرا على تعبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: اوراق حياتك*



muheb قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا على تعبك



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك​*


----------

